# ST-E3 RT + 600EX RT + 430EX II??



## rmfagan (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi all-

Just picked up a 600EX RT to go with the ST-E3 RT I had purchased earlier (I ran out of money hence getting the ST first). My question is: Can I mount the ST-E3 RT to my 5DIII and fire the 600EX RT via radio while having the 600 trigger the 430EX II optically?

My hope was to finally have the ability to do 2-light setups, but I can't seem to figure it out. Is there a workaround or should I sell the 430EX II and try to save up the cash to float another 600?

Thanks


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 21, 2013)

rmfagan said:


> Can I mount the ST-E3 RT to my 5DIII and fire the 600EX RT via radio while having the 600 trigger the 430EX II optically?



Would be nice, but thats not on the menu. 
Canons remote flash system is either Radio only or optically only.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 21, 2013)

For ~$30, you can get a Sonia green optical slave and hotshoe adapter from flashzebra, and trigger the 430 optically - but you'd need to be on manual (no E-TTL preflashes).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jan 12, 2014)

The ST E3 RT is "only" radio. 
So you cant tell the 430, what to do.
Neuro already told the only way by an optical trigger in manual.
Mounting the 600 in the hotshoe of your camera, you can use the 430 optical as slave, TTL the optical way.

Anyway: enjoy listening to the tunes of your new radio!
p


----------

